

NetBeans 7.0 released - karussell
http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html

======
udp
Those doing Android dev and stuck with Eclipse should also check out
nbandroid: <http://wiki.netbeans.org/IntroAndroidDevNetBeans>

It's such a breath of fresh air having a responsive IDE... now all I need is a
responsive phone ;-)

~~~
currywurst
Funnily enough, I gave up on Netbeans 6.9 because it was soooo slow to react
to input !

It is a really well-thought-out, user friendly IDE (much better usability
curve than Eclipse imho), but I couldn't stand the constant scanning it does
for some reason or the other, and slows the world down.

Have to check if there are improvements ..

~~~
mrj
You can turn of "Enable auto-scanning of sources" which makes it loads better.

But netbeans will still have to scan projects from time to time. I've had to
keep just a small number active at any time to prevent it from scanning too
much and slowing down.

Those two steps do help a lot though.

------
Legion
I can't stand Netbeans on Linux because of the awful Swing font rendering.
Eclipse respects the font settings of my desktop environment. Netbeans looks
terrible no matter what.

~~~
niclupien
Netbean's text looks fine to me on my ubuntu box which i use every day at job.

~~~
Legion
I get that response sometimes, and it almost always turns out the person that
thinks the text "looks fine" is not using AA, subpixel rendering, etc.

I snapped a picture of a GNOME menu overlayed on top of Netbeans, so Netbeans'
complete failure to match the fonts of the GNOME desktop is made crystal
clear: <http://bit.ly/eSQy3d>

~~~
saem
I'm running KDE/Fedora as my main machine, and Netbean fonts made my eyes
bleed. This precipitated a flurry of searches as to how to fix the problem --
my desktop fonts are pretty, but the Netbean ones are awful.

Rather quickly you'll find that there are two tracks, one is to change the
config/command line parameter to launch it (I believe it's:
-J-Dswing.aatext=true), the other is to use the official Oracle JVM/JDK, and
version 6, along with ensure Netbeans is launching with that (see JAVA_HOME).
It has better font rendering/handling. I've done the former, but haven't
bothered with the latter, as I prefer Fedora managing my packages.

I hope that helps.

~~~
vrotaru
It's a hack of of course, but you can set `swing.aatext=true system-wide`.
Run:

    
    
       sudo java -jar jpui.jar
    

and set that property under System. `jpui.jar` can be get from
<http://jpui.sourceforge.net/>

The other related property is `awt.useSystemAAFontSettings=on`

------
hanifvirani
Release Notes: <http://netbeans.org/community/releases/70/relnotes.html>

------
mrinterweb
Looks like they've dropped Ruby support. That is too bad. Netbeans was a
pretty good IDE for ruby development. I wonder what motivated the decision to
drop ruby.

~~~
abp
<http://wiki.netbeans.org/RubySupport>

Edit: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2466938>

------
techtalsky
I use NetBeans 6.9 currently at my corporate job to edit PHP, and some of the
enhancements have me excited. Notably:

\- It uses native file listeners to detect filesystem updates. Awesome. I
often use some other mechanism to create files and it's lame how slow NetBeans
picks them up.

\- Rename refactoring now works in PHP... I always wondered why it gave me the
error that "rename refactoring won't work in this context". Now I know "this
context" was PHP.

\- HTML5! Cool.

------
rb2k_
Any news on the community driven Ruby plugin?

~~~
karussell
I tried this here: [http://blog.enebo.com/2011/02/installing-ruby-support-in-
net...](http://blog.enebo.com/2011/02/installing-ruby-support-in-
netbeans-70.html)

it installed and open my project but didn't work with the latest rails and
project scanner crashes somewhen ...

~~~
mmmpie
The ruby plugin is available on the netbeans plugin site,
<http://plugins.netbeans.org/plugin/38549/ruby-and-rails> , it has not been
verified for 7.0 yet, but it does install. Once its verified I guess it will
show up in the plugin manager.

------
phren0logy
Can anyone who has been running the beta for a while comment about how
NetBeans 7 stacks up to IntelliJ IDEA 10? I am trying both out, but I'm new to
IDEs and some opinions from those with more experience would be helpful.

~~~
electrum
I haven't used Netbeans, but IntelliJ is fantastic. The editor is fast and
responsive, and features such as completion, inspections and refactoring work
very well. Most of the professional Java developers I know use IntelliJ.

~~~
kedi_xed
'...professional Java developers I know use IntelliJ' And how many do you
know?

------
odiroot
Where is my Python support?

~~~
markstahler
I would pay for a nice Python plugin with Django/Jinja2 etc template support.

~~~
chillax
PyCharm supports Django (1.3) at least. I see there is a ticket open for jinja
support 2 though.

I've no experience with pycharm, but if it has some of the qualities of
intellij (and to some extent rubymine) it should be usable.

~~~
sigzero
I purchased it. I really like it. The Jetbrains folks are really responsive to
requests for features and bug fixes. Happy so far.

------
trungonnews
What's wrong with IntelliJ?

~~~
rbanffy
Its newest version wasn't released today. Netbeans is also open-source.

~~~
beamso
<http://www.jetbrains.org/display/IJOS/Home>

'This is the home for the open-source project IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition
− the leading Java and Groovy IDE built on the IntelliJ Platform.'

~~~
rbanffy
Oops... My bad.

Still, half the argument still stands. There is no major IntelliJ IDEA CE
release today. ;-)

